# Hymer Drop Down Bed Light



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

The overcab bed light in our 2002 Hymer B584 has ceased to operate. We have changed the tube to no avail and now believe the circuit board is defunct. This circuit board is a mini inverter boosting 12v DC to 130v AC. It is removable and the connections are screwed, not soldered. Brownhills have quoted approximately £55.00. which seems a ridiculously high price for an 8w strip light. Most alternative lights look cheap and horrible. We have thought about taking the gubbings out of one of these lights and somehow fitting it into our casing.

Any thoughts on this, alternative supply or repair would be appreciated. 

We have already spoken to Peter Hambilton who does not supply these because of the horrendous price.

Keith


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Just found out Hymer misquoted us. The above price was just for the circuit board. The price for the light is £85.00. What a rip off for an 8w fluorescent light. God knows what the bigger strip lights in the Hymer must cost!!!!!!!!!!! If the kitchen light goes it might be cheaper the change the van.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

grouch said:


> The price for the light is £85.00.


It does sound very expensive. Looking at 'standard' caravan lights, you can pick them up for £16 upwards. :roll:

Gerald


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes. I think we may have to go that way. However, the Hymer one does match the others in the van and the cheaper ones look - cheaper.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I know. Very true. You pays yer money ....

Gerald


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Lamp*

Hi,

Who manufactures the lamp?? - it wont be Hymer.

Is there a makers label or id on the unit anywhere ??

It might be possible to source elsewhere with more info.

cheers


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

The only name that appears on the label is

Pfeifer und Seibel GmgH. 

Tried to look for it on Internet with no success.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Found this - don't know if it's any use :? 

Company: Pfeifer & Seibel GmbH
Address:	Maurer Str. 15
35236 Breidenbach
Telephone:	+49 (0) 6465 92710
Fax:	+49 (0) 6465 927171

Gerald


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi keith

Fond this website. Does anything look familiar?

http://217.91.36.177/ps-leuchten/

Regards

Herman


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Keith

Sorry click on Shop When you open link.

Regards

Herman


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Herman - good spot! Well done.

Gerald


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Hymer lamp*

Hi,

That looks just like the lamp in our 2005 B614!.

Further down the page they show the ballast including circuit board?? for some of the lamps which seem very reasonable.

Cheers


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Hymer Lamp*

Hi,

I checked the translation for the expensive type of Hymer lamp and it says: Transistor light 13W/T5 with movement alarm unit - so maybe the standard unit is one of the very reasonable ones?.

Cheers


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks very much Herman. You are a star!! Have e mailed them. Do not know any German but will let you know how we get on.

Keith


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Grouch

My pleasure. Hope you get fixed up okay.

Regards

Herman


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Went into the website advised by Herman. Sent an E Mail. Was beginning to despair but have now received a reply.

We have decided to go with the circuit board option. Price around £20. in total. Hymer's price £48.41 + VAT + Postage.

Many thanks to Herman and Gerannpasa. 

Will let you know delivery time etc. when goods received.

Keith


----------



## nigeng (May 1, 2005)

I have found that if you can find someone who speaks/reads German you can get Hymer parts cheaper off German websites and have them airmailed rather than paying Bownhills monster prices.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't think you even need to read/speak German. I e mailed the Company regarding the bed light (in English, apologising for my lack of German) and they replied in perfect English. A dictionary to help understand the web site is a help, of course.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

A happy ending!!!!!!!!

Last Monday week we placed the order for the circuit board. Was a bit concerned because the Company wanted payment in cash. However as it was only 31 euros and we had a bit of spare from our last holiday we went ahead.

Yesterday the goods arrived and now our darkness has been lightened.

I know everyone has to make a profit but what Hymer UK is charging is a bit ridiculous.

Thanks again to Herman for his help. Another instance of MHF being worth the subscription!!!!!

Keith


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

what a fantastic outcome thats forum power for you
will definitely be storing that contact
well done all !!!
drew


----------

